# Lighten Up ! Torch and light Jokes, Good, Bad And Indifferent



## lightlover (Apr 17, 2001)

Out of the ±400 of us, someone must know some good Flashlight and light-related jokes. Better than these ones anyway. Moderator – I hope adult-style humour is OK if light ? 

Especially for papasan – ( he Knows why … )

How many Audio Technicians does it take to change a light-bulb ?
Only 2, but they have to wow and flutter about a lot.

( Brock - No audio techies were harmed during the making of this joke )

From FHM magazine, UK edition 05-2001 –

"How many satanists does it take to change a light bulb ?
None. Let darkness reign !"

And so good, I just had to post it for the second time -

Two atoms talking. 
One says, "Hey, I think I just lost an electron !" The second replies, "Are you sure ?" Says the first, "Yeah, I'm positive !" 

lite-lover


----------



## Size15's (Apr 18, 2001)

Thank for your jokes, they are very illuminating?
Would anyone else like to shead some light on the subject?
Any _bright_ ideas?
How about some _light_-hearted jokes?

Okay, here are a few I dug up...
_
How do you make a blonde's eyes twinkle?
Shine your flashlight in her ear...
_
[_sorry_]

How about this one?
_
Two men are in a mental institution. One says to the other, "Tonight's the 
night; I'm breaking outta this joint!"

"An just how you gonna do that, Winford?" 

Beauford replies, "I got me a flashlight!" 

"An just how's that gonna get us outta here Winford?"

"Easy. You just shine the flashlight at the top of the wall, and I'll climb 
up the beam! Then toss me the flashlight, and I'll shine it down so you can 
climb up after me!" 

After some deep thought Beauford says, "Whaddaya think, I'm crazy? I'll get 
halfway up the beam and you'll shut off the flashlight!"_

Some must be able to do better than this!

Al


----------



## lightlover (Jun 8, 2001)

Another 'funny' flashlight JOKE.

Joe worked in a flashlight factory’s headquarters.

He had been happily employed there for a number of years when he came home one day to confess to his girlfriend that he had a terrible compulsion.

He had an urge to stick his **** into the bulb tester. His girlfriend suggested that he should see a sex therapist to talk about it, but Joe indicated that he'd be too embarrassed. He vowed to overcome the compulsion on his own.

One day a few weeks later Joe came home absolutely ashen. His girlfriend could see at once that something was seriously wrong.

"What's wrong, Joe?" she asked.
"Do you remember that I told you how I had this tremendous urge to put my **** in the bulb tester?"

"Oh Joe, you didn't."
"Yes, I did"

"Oh wow, Joe, what happened?"
"I got fired."

"No, Joe, I mean what happened with the bulb tester?"
"Well, she got fired too."


----------



## Brock (Jun 8, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Lite-Lover:
*How many Audio Technicians does it take to change a light-bulb ?
Only 2, but they have to wow and flutter about a lot.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LOL, how many audio techs does it take to change a light bulb, none, we call an electrician to do it





Thread closed to preserve historical thread - Empath - March 2017


----------

